# "Their" Mavis honoured



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Quotation from Motorhome Fun's latest newsletter*

*"OUR MAVIS WINS BRITISH CITIZEN AWARD*

On behalf of motorhome Fun I'd like to offer our heartfelt congratulations to *Funster Mavis Nye,* AKA T_he UK Mesothelioma Warrior._ Yesterday her hard work in fighting Mesothelioma (Asbestosis) was recognised with a prestigious British Citizen Award (BCA).
As many of you know it was in June 2009, when Mavis was diagnosed with pleural mesothelioma. She then began a battle with this terrible cancer. Not just her own cancer, but battling for others as well. She has used social media and blogging to great advantage; making people aware of this devastating condition and helping individuals from all around the world. Mavis picked up her award yesterday.
*Well done Mavis (and not forgetting you Ray) A well deserved award and we are proud to know you both."*

*Many of us know Mavis as a former?? current but quiet member of MHF forum. She is an awesome fighter and no-one deserves this award more. I hope she gets to read this thread.>
*


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I also read about "THEIR " Mavis :surprise:


Do I care ?


tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

very well deserved by Mavis & Ray; I keep up with her news on the blog and facebook.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Very much deserved....Brilliant for Mavis and Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Much deserved.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hear Hear! Well done Mavis. Is there a link to her facebook site?

She was a brilliant contributor on here but sadly for whatever reason (like so many) we do not hear from her anymore.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Frankly it doesn't matter to me WHO claims her as a member - the outcome is the same; she IS a member here, IS a member on Fun but even more important she has promoted education and awareness of mesothelioma with every breath that she takes.

She TOTALLY deserves the BCA, IMO she would be a worthy recipient if she had been made "Dame" - the way that she has faced the problems while remaining a real beacon to make everyone, including Governments here and elsewhere, aware of the horrendous implications of even accidental exposure to asbestos should be an example to so many.

She was a very active member of MHF at the time that she received her diagnosis - as MrsW could tell you, but Mavis has been exemplary in sharing her situation and encouraging ANYONE else who is facing the same "nasty".

I would like to add my congratulations to such a lovely lady - I met her at the Shepton show rally several years ago in the section organised and hosted by MHF, she was there and we were all amazed by her incredibly positive outlook. She was given a VERY short prognosis several years ago, but continues to seek out expertise and possible assistance and deserves to be recognised for her efforts.

Well done Mavis and Ray - I am proud to know you.

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Brilliant. I always enjoyed her posts on here - thoughtful, positive and compassionate with a sense of humour.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations very much Mavis for a well deserved recognition! 

I hope you still read this thread :grouphuuug:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps a Funster could send her a link. Would be great to hear from Mavis.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have sent her a PM via Facebook with the link,

Dave

I have just had a message back from her, she has read the thread and says "Thank you for all the lovely comments", sadly she has been unable to renew as it keeps rejecting her......


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As I said in my original post, couldn't give a damn what "fun" claim as theirs.........I ain't bovvered with them


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great Mavis 

Tried to keep in touch

Met you on our way down to the channel a couple of times

But you weren't really interested were you?

And that's fine

Our cancers different still as deadly 

Disappointed 

Obviously you didn't give a dam

Sorry mHF 

I am not going to bow down in homage
Great she does her thing

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Mavis always came over as a really nice person when she was on MHF. I never had the pleasure of meeting her but she did offer advice on several occasions and even tried to help me out work wise at one time. Nice lady that didn't have to work hard at getting affection on here.
The site is worse off for her absence.

Steve.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you for some of your kind words it was an honour to receive the BCAh as life has been so hard fighting the Mesothelioma for 7 years and then just recently back in hospital with Sepsis which is a very nasty Bug sitting in my PIC line. I went into shock. But all is well again and My Mesothelioma has really been knocked back with Keytruda. an Immunotherepy drug that is now registered for Melanoma.
Im sorry some think Im a bit obnoxious I didnt intend to be I have just concentrated on my fight for life and to help others with the same disease also the fight against Asbestos goes on and on and I now have become the Patron of Hazmat Professionals Foundation. A charity for Asbestos Strippers the ones stripping out Asbestos to make our world safer. I havent even been doing to much camping as treatment got in the way but I have to change that now and enjoy life again. Thank you again for most of the good wishes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant outcome & congratulations from Liz and I Mavis :wav::wav:

You get a mention on here now and then and as said earlier, your posts are missed (by me) because of the way you post, with intelligence and compassion.

Get out there and enjoy life again.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Dear Mavis
ignore it. I don't know of anyone else who thinks you're 'obnoxious' so ignore it and enjoy your well deserved award.
Glad you have got over the last setback - enjoy this year.
Steph


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Keep plugging away Mavis! :kiss:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Boys I promise to stay around and natter again. xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I certainly never felt or feel that Mavis is obnoxious

I always liked and respected her,even to the extent of going out of our way to meet up with her and Ray when we were down that way

Have always followed her blog and was delighted that the last last trial left her cancer free 

As you said Mavis, now you can look look forward to living instead of dying

Maybe one day we will be so lucky too

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

locovan said:


> Thanks Boys I promise to stay around and natter again. xx


I do hope so,enjoyed your posts!:grin2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Hear Hear! Well done Mavis. Is there a link to her facebook site?
> 
> She was a brilliant contributor on here but sadly for whatever reason (like so many) we do not hear from her anymore.


although they call her 'our Mavis' she dooesn't appear to contribute much on the site anymore, but she does attend some of their rallies.
Think she must be so busy with her meso activities.

https://www.facebook.com/mavis.nye?fref=ts


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No Sue i have been so busy with Treatment. The trial has been 2 years and I have 5 more Infusions to go. Keytruda is a marvellous drug for some and they trailed 22 cancers. im the only Mesothelioma patient that it has worked for and they are studying my DNA to find out why. I have put a piece in health so people will always be able to sort info on the horrible disease that is taking away so many Mesowarriors. I will fight to the end as I have fought for 7 years now. xx


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for updating us Mavis, hope the treatment is not too tiring for you. Delighted with your award, well deserved x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well maybe 

You will remember Albert ,

That visited you 

Or maybe you won't 

Remember he was that guy that talked about trials 

Didn't even talk about his cancer

Was interested in yours

But maybe you missed my anxiety

Easy to do
With this guy who just absorbs others worries 

Sandra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What is your problem --I havent paid £12.50 to fight with you :frown2:
Albert has never visited me (well you did once when you came to the P&R years ago) so stop making me out to be the bad guy here


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Well - I'm glad you're back Mavis.
Please stay and keep us up to date with your campaign and your health.
Steph


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Well - I'm glad you're back Mavis.
> Please stay and keep us up to date with your campaign and your health.
> Steph


My hand is hovering over the button but then I read all te nice bits and also been reading back through the Forum and realise I do miss the chat we use to have. We really must get back out in the M/H more life has been so serious lately i need a laugh. :kiss:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Are you going away?
There's nothing like motorhoming for ightening a burden I think.
We're going to France at the end of March and then on to Italy. This is the first European tour we've been able to do, because of illness, since coming back from Germany 5 years ago and can't wait.
We've been touring around the Uk these last two summers and had some great weather but nothing beats being in France, Italy or Spain.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Are you going away?
> There's nothing like motorhoming for ightening a burden I think.
> We're going to France at the end of March and then on to Italy. This is the first European tour we've been able to do, because of illness, since coming back from Germany 5 years ago and can't wait.
> We've been touring around the Uk these last two summers and had some great weather but nothing beats being in France, Italy or Spain.


 Thats been the problem I have been in treatment for 7 years now on and off .4x6 Chemos and the fight to find treatment when they said their was no more. I was on sticks and Walker at that point and 3 months away from death. Researching and finding a trial was horrendous. I finally got refereed to the Royal Marsden where I have been for 2 years on a trial. The drug is given every 2 weeks and we have to travel from Kent m20 m25 and that is no joke. getting up at 4 and it takes all day we get home again about 5 or 6pm It has restricted our going away as such so we have done some local camping rallies. Just got over another crisis as I had Sepsis in the PIC Line so for months as they used it it pushed the bug into my veins and i finally went into shock 2 weeks ago and was rushed into hospital and filled to the brim with Antibiotics. I think Im back to normal. Roll on the sun and let me out there :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh dear - you have been through it.
Glad you've got to some local rallies though.
I feel very sun-deprived and water logged up here in Lancaster. Luckily we haven't been flooded but since the end of October we've only had 5 days when it didn't rain!
Raining again today!!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Oh dear - you have been through it.
> Glad you've got to some local rallies though.
> I feel very sun-deprived and water logged up here in Lancaster. Luckily we haven't been flooded but since the end of October we've only had 5 days when it didn't rain!
> Raining again today!!!!


Its the high winds as well we are in for another storm I believe we do seem to be getting so many storms since they named them :surprise:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Very, very best wishes with your treatment Mavis for the future.


Regards.


Paul.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Good to see you posting again, Mavis and glad to read that the treatment is having some success.
I hope you soon feel well enough and we get enough sun for you to get out and enjoy it.

Best wishes


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

locovan said:


> What is your problem --I havent paid £12.50 to fight with you :frown2:
> Albert has never visited me (well you did once when you came to the P&R years ago) so stop making me out to be the bad guy here


Actually Mavis we met up with you twice it would have been three but our windscreen shattered and we couldn't make it remember ?

We haven't managed to get down your way much in the last three years as Albert's cancer keeps reoccurring ,but when we did we tried to meet up with you

Your not the bad guy, I just made a mistake of thinking we were once friends

Best of luck

Sandra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

aldra said:


> Actually Mavis we met up with you twice it would have been three but our windscreen shattered and we couldn't make it remember ?
> 
> We haven't managed to get down your way much in the last three years as Albert's cancer keeps reoccurring ,but when we did we tried to meet up with you
> 
> ...


Yes I remember I was in treatment and was being violently sick. Chemo and drugs do take their toil. Having Cancer is the worse thing and Rays Heart attack have all taken their toil in our Social Life. When we are free of Medical Appointments we do manage to get about 
This has been no party and I deteriorated so bad again 2 years ago. My Keytruda has been a life saver and my recent Super Bug almost put me out again but I have fought back and that takes all my strength.

------------------Thanks everyone else for all the emails and private messages The friendship of MHFs is still alive :kiss::kiss:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

locovan said:


> Thanks Boys I promise to stay around and natter again. xx


Mavis, some of us are not boys! No offence taken. I also have to cope with blonde jokes, mother-in-law jokes and old lady jokes, so I'm not easily offended.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Mavis, some of us are not boys! No offence taken. I also have to cope with blonde jokes, mother-in-law jokes and old lady jokes, so I'm not easily offended.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


 Bless you Im sorry I made that mistake we hide behind the Names on here really but you know what I mean. I just have been so overawed by all the love and best wishes and it was such a great week last week that I can carry-on helping so many on my Mesowarriors page. Im writing book three now to cover the two years of the trial as I get the results now of a scan tomorrow. Always a nerve racking time we call it Scanexity on the warriors pages. It is Cancer awareness week this week so there is plenty to do to back Cancer Research. I have just helped to sign off three new Trials for Mesothelioma as I work as a Research Patient Rep in St Barts Leicester and East Kent. If anyone wants to know of the latest trials for what ever disease we have a National Data base so please contact and I will reserach for anyone. Love to you all and have a great week xx


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Well done Mavis, you are an insperation and I have no problem bowing down to you. Both you and Ray are such a lovely couple, what you have done to promote this nasty disease is a credit to you both.

Great to see you back on the forum.

Best wishes,

Stewart


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Well done Mavis, you are an insperation and I have no problem bowing down to you. Both you and Ray are such a lovely couple, what you have done to promote this nasty disease is a credit to you both.
> 
> Great to see you back on the forum.
> 
> ...


I have missed you two bless you I realise now I have got to engrossed in this fight for life that I have ignored my *true friend*s. Russel and I do keep chatting though did you know he is doing a trip with a few M/H to Italy soon. I cant go as i still have treatment. I will keep in touch promise


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mavis I'm so glad to hear about your treatment! The hospital should let you park your MH outside - then you could avoid the rush hours and make a holiday trip out of it! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Christine600 said:


> Mavis I'm so glad to hear about your treatment! The hospital should let you park your MH outside - then you could avoid the rush hours and make a holiday trip out of it! :grin2::kiss:


The Car Park isnt that big its a shame. More shrinkage today the tumours are almost flat we are celebrating xx


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Great news Mavis x


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

suedew said:


> Great news Mavis x


Daily Mail Interview today they have waited for my result of my latest scan ---yesterday More shrinkage the tumours are almost flat Keytruda is a great drug and new trials are starting for many cancers. Always fight for a trial as you know Sue I have had to fight every step of this pathway :surprise:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Brilliant news, not normally a Daily Mail reader, but willing to make an exception for you 


Lets not play down the role you are playing in these trials. You are doing a huge amount for the advancement of medication, lets all remember, trials are not without risk to the patient. I am so pleased this one is working out for you.


----------

